# Info i can't find anywhere!



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

alright, so i've tired myself out looking for stock specs on google and the like for a 1986 Nissan 300ZX (N/A). I can't for the life of me find the stock HP let alone the torque. I want to be able to figure how much horsepower i have based on any mods i plan to make.

I was thinking of changing the exhaust, headers back if i can afford it after i fix my transmissioin problem. I thought of adding an LSD but i don't drift or anything so it's not important (how much does it cost anyway?). any thoughts?

if anybody can get me those stats, that'd be awesome


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Darkstar said:


> alright, so i've tired myself out looking for stock specs on google and the like for a 1986 Nissan 300ZX (N/A). I can't for the life of me find the stock HP let alone the torque. I want to be able to figure how much horsepower i have based on any mods i plan to make.
> 
> I was thinking of changing the exhaust, headers back if i can afford it after i fix my transmissioin problem. I thought of adding an LSD but i don't drift or anything so it's not important (how much does it cost anyway?). any thoughts?
> 
> if anybody can get me those stats, that'd be awesome


http://autos.msn.com/research/vip/spec_engines.aspx?modelid=2122&trimid=-1&src=VIP&tab=2&sub=1

Although thats the 1988, it should be very similar. Looks like: 
Horsepower 165 @ 5250 RPM
Torque (lb-ft) 186 @ 4000 RPM
:thumbup:


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Xorti7 said:


> http://autos.msn.com/research/vip/spec_engines.aspx?modelid=2122&trimid=-1&src=VIP&tab=2&sub=1
> 
> Although thats the 1988, it should be very similar. Looks like:
> Horsepower 165 @ 5250 RPM
> ...



Thanks  i had found those but wasn't sure if they were close enough to go by. usually the lowest i found was either 88 or 91


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Thats about right, 160 Hp and 180 torque. That's on the crank, though. Somewhat less on the ground.


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Thats about right, 160 Hp and 180 torque. That's on the crank, though. Somewhat less on the ground.


good to know. a friend of mine challenged me to a race at the englishtown racetrack here in NJ. he has a 2000 Ford Mustang (V6) and that has 190HP/220FT-LB TQ. not that he knows how to drive it but i figured i'd weigh my chances. definitely want to get that exhaust system done tho. my car is also lighter, that should improve my chances.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what are the numbers on an 87 turbo ?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> what are the numbers on an 87 turbo ?


They were all in the 200 Hp/230 lbs tq range till 88, when it was 205 Hp.


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

A new LSD will run about $700-800 from MotorsportAuto, significantly less if you go the used route and source it from a junkyard or eBay.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

MaxQ said:


> A new LSD will run about $700-800 from MotorsportAuto, significantly less if you go the used route and source it from a junkyard or eBay.


Not necessarily cheaper, though. I've seen the Ebay diffs go for just as much, and the junkyard diffs can clear $600. $700 shipped, since they are not light. For the extra few bucks, might as well get the new part......


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> Thats about right, 160 Hp and 180 torque. That's on the crank, though. Somewhat less on the ground.


....Year.....Engine..Horsepower...Torque...
1984-1987 VG30E 160 @ 5200 173 @ 4300
Again... at the crank, but when R&T tested it brand new in '84 it was about 150 at the wheels. :thumbup: I love my car! (wait, wasn't I about to sell it? grrr... stupid me)

Edit:
....Year.....Engine...Horsepower....Torque... 
1984-1987 VG30ET 200 @ 5200 227 @ 3600


----------



## sleeper-one (Apr 29, 2005)

*Horse power*

I have an 86 300zx and a 66 ford mustang with a 289 mustang dinos at 275 horse power. My Z will beat the stang in a 1/8 mile run. Horse power doesnt always mean speed.My Z is A manual where the stang is an automatic.The stang will eat up the Z in the 1/4 mile but the Z is a lot faster of the line


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

sleeper-one said:


> I have an 86 300zx and a 66 ford mustang with a 289 mustang dinos at 275 horse power. My Z will beat the stang in a 1/8 mile run. Horse power doesnt always mean speed.My Z is A manual where the stang is an automatic.The stang will eat up the Z in the 1/4 mile but the Z is a lot faster of the line


good to know. at least i stand a chance


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

sleeper-one said:


> I have an 86 300zx and a 66 ford mustang with a 289 mustang dinos at 275 horse power. My Z will beat the stang in a 1/8 mile run. Horse power doesnt always mean speed.My Z is A manual where the stang is an automatic.The stang will eat up the Z in the 1/4 mile but the Z is a lot faster of the line


Is his car 65 million years old? Or does it make 275rwhp on the dyno? If it makes 275rwhp there is no way you have a chance in hell in an NA. In fact it being an automatic means it will absolutely rape your NA off the line unless he is the worst driver in the world. Some people are capable of seeing through B.S. so don't post it.

As for information Z31.com it has almost everything you will ever want to know and more.


----------



## sleeper-one (Apr 29, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Is his car 65 million years old? Or does it make 275rwhp on the dyno? If it makes 275rwhp there is no way you have a chance in hell in an NA. In fact it being an automatic means it will absolutely rape your NA off the line unless he is the worst driver in the world. Some people are capable of seeing through B.S. so don't post it.
> 
> As for information Z31.com it has almost everything you will ever want to know and more.


BS coming from some where,but it isnt from here!!


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

Darkstar said:


> good to know. a friend of mine challenged me to a race at the englishtown racetrack here in NJ. he has a 2000 Ford Mustang (V6) and that has 190HP/220FT-LB TQ. not that he knows how to drive it but i figured i'd weigh my chances. definitely want to get that exhaust system done tho. my car is also lighter, that should improve my chances.


99 up V6 stangs are good for 15s and Z31 NAs are good for mid 16s. their weights aernt too far off either.


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

siamiam said:


> 99 up V6 stangs are good for 15s and Z31 NAs are good for mid 16s. their weights aernt too far off either.



well his car actually weighs a half ton more i believe. on the door panel of my car the weight says about 3600LB and his mustang was 4800 i believe. In any case from what u're saying assuming we both shifted similarly he'd have the edge of upto 1sec in the quarter mile?


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

Darkstar said:


> well his car actually weighs a half ton more i believe. on the door panel of my car the weight says about 3600LB and his mustang was 4800 i believe. In any case from what u're saying assuming we both shifted similarly he'd have the edge of upto 1sec in the quarter mile?


http://prtsp.com/pony/1999 mustang.html

the weight of the V6 stang and Z31 are similar. the weight on the door panals aernt the weight of the vehicles. 

1 second in the 1/4mile can be a difference of a few car lenghts too.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Darkstar said:


> well his car actually weighs a half ton more i believe. on the door panel of my car the weight says about 3600LB and his mustang was 4800 i believe. In any case from what u're saying assuming we both shifted similarly he'd have the edge of upto 1sec in the quarter mile?



That is gross weight... What it can actually pull and hold...

The Z weighs right at 2900-3000 lbs. I took mine to a weigh station and with my stereo system (which I no longer have) it weighed 2935lbs.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Darkstar said:


> well his car actually weighs a half ton more i believe. on the door panel of my car the weight says about 3600LB and his mustang was 4800 i believe. In any case from what u're saying assuming we both shifted similarly he'd have the edge of upto 1sec in the quarter mile?


GVW is maximum vehicle load, with passengers and cargo. Actual can vary from 700 to 2000 lbs lighter. Like Asleep said, get your vehicle weighed at a weight station or at the track.


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

hopefully i'll stop that 1sec gap from forming. i'm counting on him misshifting.


----------



## sleeper-one (Apr 29, 2005)

the stang is 275 at the flywheel (the old way of measuring horse power)
Like any first year auto tech students know , a manual tranny car is faster off the line then an automatic and will reach maxium horse power faster,and be able to maintain higher rpms because the shifting is done by the driver not the tranny. Manual tranny also dont eat up as much horse power as an automatic.... That is why My 86 will out do the stang in an 1/8th, but like I Said the stang will eat it up in a 1/4


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Auto, or stick, doesn't really matter, either one can be as fast as the other. With the stick, it's more about the drivers abilities to bring the tires to their traction limits on the launch without spinning. With the automatic, it's the build of the transmission and it's ability to convert torque and send it to the rear end. Some of the worlds fastest drag strip cars are automatic, so saying a stick is always faster is a falsehood.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

99 to 04 V6 Mustangs have 190HP and the GT's V8s have 260hp, the cobras had 320hp in till the SC ones came out making 390HP


Buick Grand Nationals are all auto and are also damn quick, Turbo automatics are good because they stay in boost more inbetween shifts.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

siamiam said:


> 99 to 04 V6 Mustangs have 190HP and the GT's V8s have 260hp, the cobras had 320hp in till the SC ones came out making 390HP
> 
> 
> Buick Grand Nationals are all auto and are also damn quick, Turbo automatics are good because they stay in boost more inbetween shifts.


Exactly, they stay on power during the shift, there is no loss of boost. It takes a _very_ experienced driver to power-shift (NLS) a manual car. Automatics can actually be faster than a stick in the 1/4 mile, but again it depends on the driver.


----------

